# Value of old Martin compound



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

Is a Martin a Kam-Act bow worth anything in good condition?
I think it is one of the first compounds made.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

proskinnertts said:


> Is a Martin a Kam-Act bow worth anything in good condition?
> I think it is one of the first compounds made.



Parts are no longer around but in good condition to the right collector it could be worth quite a bit. I would suggest looking to past auctions on Ebay for ballpark figures.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

I have one in pristine shape hanging on the wall of our shop. I love old bows like that!


----------



## Vanderbeck81 (Apr 29, 2007)

*bow*

I have an old martin firecat i want to get rid of


----------



## ski-kat (Oct 26, 2005)

Proskinnertts - got a pic of that bow??


----------



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

The KamAct is one of the most interesting collectible compounds and one of very few that I consider to be of any real $$$ value. I paid $250 for mine several years ago and felt lucky to get it. They have gone up since: I even saw one with a broken limb go for $250. I'd put the value (what you would have to pay to find a good one quickly) at $400 in good condition though it might take you a bit to find a buyer.


----------

